# RIP little one



## lifeizsweet (Jun 7, 2009)

The hamster i am looking after for my brother died today  I'm really sad. I am terrified of hamsters but i kinda grew to like the little man. 

I felt terrible telling my brother


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

lifeizsweet said:


> The hamster i am looking after for my brother died today  I'm really sad. I am terrified of hamsters but i kinda grew to like the little man.
> 
> I felt terrible telling my brother


RIP little Hammy.. xxx


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Awww hun am so sorry!!! RIP little man!


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Rip little one, run free at the bridge, sorry youve had to tell your brother, not an nice thing to have to do .


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2011)

Ah hen  So sorry

We'll drink to the little guy on friday 

Scamper free little one

Em
xx


----------



## lifeizsweet (Jun 7, 2009)

Ems...i have a bottle in the fridge right now!! but trying to be good!

Thanks guys, he was nearly 2 which my brother informs me was a pretty good age for him.


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2011)

Wow that IS good! It never gets as far as my fridge :lol:

Is your brother okay?

Em
xx


----------



## lifeizsweet (Jun 7, 2009)

He's pretty sad - his girlfriend split up with him the otherday and she bought him the hamsters  


I was really good and didn't drink last night! I have put on 2lbs over the weekend and need to get rid of it quick!


----------



## marjie 60 (Mar 3, 2011)

i am so sorry, we had t have our cat Lucy put t sleep a few weeks ago she was 20yrs old and had kidney trouble.Its always so sad when are little people have t go,i miss her sooo much,im sure somtimes i can still here her moving around up stairs(her favourite place) hope your brother is ok R.I.P little one


----------

